# what is the phone number for customer retention



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Lot's of problems with 6.3a-may move to new box if OTA comes out and want to get the best deal.

So whati s the best strategy?

Joel


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> Lot's of problems with 6.3a-may move to new box if OTA comes out and want to get the best deal.
> 
> So whati s the best strategy?
> 
> Joel


There is no customer retention number any longer (it was being abused and overloaded). The only way to get to retention is to go through the front end CSR.

Strategy: tell them what options and offerings are like from other providers (either cable or dish, or whatever) and that you would like to stay with them but need a reason to turn down such a fine deal from "XXXX" . Have a clear idea in your own mind what it is you want (and what you might reasonably deserve). Consider how long you've been a customer and what your bill has been like (and that you have been paying it on time).

If you are a long term customer and have paid your bill on time, you should be able to get the HR20 for no more than 99 bucks, and for as little as outright free, depending on who you talk to (it varies) and how far you are willing to push. Stick with it and you'll get a good deal. If you are not offered something to your liking, hang up (politely) and call back....get a different CSR and see what they offer you in response to your other options.


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

If I recall, I saw on this board that the retention number no longer goes to retention, but routes to the generic DirecTV number.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

For me, I didn't have to threaten to leave to get good deals from D*. Granted, i was having issues with my HR10-250 (still am..I should have never taken their refurbed HR10-250 to replace mine!). But, when I said I had a problem with the HR10, they sent me the HR20 on accident. I complained and told them I just wanted to keep the HR20 without charge and they needed to come put up a new dish. they agreed to do all of this, as well as send me a new HR10 (since mine is still kaput) as well as gave me tons of freebies (all movie channels, money of the bill for a year, etc.). All without having to say I was leaving D*. The CSR said he appreciated that I wasn't trying to just "get out" or swing a special deal and he just started offering up the goods. granted, I have had a couple of problems with them recently and they can see that in the logs, but it was nice not to lie and to get rewarded for being the geniunely nice guy that I am


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

I didn't have to get to retention to get goodies from them. My last two goodies were from regular support agents.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hasan said:


> There is no customer retention number any longer (it was being abused and overloaded). The only way to get to retention is to go through the front end CSR.
> 
> Strategy: tell them what options and offerings are like from other providers (either cable or dish, or whatever) and that you would like to stay with them but need a reason to turn down such a fine deal from "XXXX" . Have a clear idea in your own mind what it is you want (and what you might reasonably deserve). Consider how long you've been a customer and what your bill has been like (and that you have been paying it on time).
> 
> If you are a long term customer and have paid your bill on time, you should be able to get the HR20 for no more than 99 bucks, and for as little as outright free, depending on who you talk to (it varies) and how far you are willing to push. Stick with it and you'll get a good deal. If you are not offered something to your liking, hang up (politely) and call back....get a different CSR and see what they offer you in response to your other options.


I called yesterday and tried to get a second HR20 (yes, a glutton for punishment), replacing the current H20 I have in the bedroom. The CSR in equipment said he could only offer me an HR20 at $299, and if I got my initial HR20 from D*, I had to wait six months for a second one. When I asked if that was the best he could do, he offered to transfer me to retention, but I didn't push it. Figured I didn't really need the HR20 and don't want to pay a dime for it, considering all the hassles. The H20 is working fine, so I let it drop. Anyone else hear about this limit one per subscriber scenario? This is what the guy told me. Since I had bought mine from Best Buy, however, I could get a second one if I wanted it.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

tstarn said:


> I called yesterday and tried to get a second HR20 (yes, a glutton for punishment), replacing the current H20 I have in the bedroom. The CSR in equipment said he could only offer me an HR20 at $299, and if I got my initial HR20 from D*, I had to wait six months for a second one. When I asked if that was the best he could do, he offered to transfer me to retention, but I didn't push it. Figured I didn't really need the HR20 and don't want to pay a dime for it, considering all the hassles. The H20 is working fine, so I let it drop. Anyone else hear about this limit one per subscriber scenario? This is what the guy told me. Since I had bought mine from Best Buy, however, I could get a second one if I wanted it.


ahh, so typical of the CSR's. You can call 5 times and hear 5 different stories. I have read of these types of comments from other people. But there are just as many other stories that can/will benefit you.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, considering that D* had to institute a priority wait list for people who wanted HR20s, I can imagine they'd like to limit the number of them customers can get until the backlog is taken care of and the stocks are built up again.


----------

